# halloween party expo in Houston TX



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

AAAAH.  
I knew about this, but I got sick most of this past week, and no way I could have taken off today or tomorrow. Hope someone got some info and pics...


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We're still here at the show... it ends tomorrow. I've been posting some videos on our facebook page, which can also be seen on our YouTube channel. You've GOT to see the new props from Distortions, specifically Lullaby, which we will definitely be carrying this year. You can follow this link to our page on YouTube and in the upper right box you'll see the most recent videos - where you can click "see all" to see more than the most recent three.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We posted some of the photos in another thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/annou...00-2012-sneak-peek-lord-grimley-must-see.html


----------

